# 2 cats in need of loving home in South Carolina.



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

I have 2 beautiful cats that as of today need loving homes. We have tried to make it work with cats and severe asthma but it just can't work. This breaks my husband and I's heart to see them go but its for the best. Trips to the emergency room for asthma is just too much and its best to find a loving home for our babies. If anyone knows of anyone looking for 2 cats, both females, spayed, 1 tabby with orange spots and 1 black & white with uniqe markings. They are both indoor only cats and have all shots. Please contact me. Thanks Brittany


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you already find a home for one of them? You have three, right?


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes I have 3 but Maxima is an outdoor cat, so we are keeping him.


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

where in sc are you located?


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Orangeburg


----------

